# Youtube Medical Links



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

*NeuroAnatomy Videos*

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (1)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (2)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (3)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (4)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (5)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (6)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (7)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (8)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (9)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (10)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (11)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (12)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial (13)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 14 (Brainstem)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 15 (Brainstem)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 16 (Homunculus)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 17 (Cerebellum)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 18 (Cerebellum)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 19 (Cerebellum and Ventricles)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 20 (Brain ventricles)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 21 (Cranial Venous Sinuses)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 22 (Cerebral arteries)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 23 (Spinal artery and vertebral veins)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 24 (Cranial Nerves)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 25 (Cranial Nerves)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 26 (Cranial nerves and scalp)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 27 (Neurocranium)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 28 (Cranial nerve functions)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 29 (Cranial nerve functions)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 30 (Basal Ganglia)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 31 (Internal capsule and nuclei)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 32 (Cranial nerve nuclei)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 33 (General Neural Pathways)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 34 (Motor Pathway)

Neuroanatomy Tutorial 35 (Sensory Pathways)


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

*Histology Videos:*

Shotgun Histology Thyroid

Shotgun Histology Sympathetic Ganglion

Shotgun Histology Pituitary

Shotgun Histology Spinal Cord

Shotgun Histology Parathyroid

Shotgun Histology Nerve

Shotgun Histology Eye

Shotgun Histology Dorsal Root Ganglion

Shotgun Histology Disk

Shotgun Histology Brain

Shotgun Histology Adrenal

Shotgun Histology Vagina

Shotgun Histology Uterus

Shotgun Histology Vas Deferens

Shotgun Histology Placenta

Shotgun Histology Testis

Shotgun Histology Seminal Vesicles

Shotgun Histology Secretory Endometrium

Shotgun Histology Prostate

*More Histology and Pathology slides and videos can be found from same user.*


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Majid is always hookin it up.

Thanks a lot for these videos, I know they'll help out a lot of people!


----------



## buddyholly (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi guys, on youtube there's also a great channel* ORLivedotcom. *Many interesting video's but mainly from surgical procedures. Hope you'll like it.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks for the above link! Feel free to share any other good video links.

Here's another one: Medical Video Repository Videos


----------



## Tasha (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow!..Thanks so much for those links!! I used a video atlas to help with anatomy last year but the brain part of it was really superficial--that was a problem because I had a really hard time with brain at the beginning. At college, the teachers would tell us to do certain topics from certain books, but none of them alone would have enough information in relation to the questions they were asking. I ended up searching for some of the topics on Wikipedia and that helped. I guess it wasn't really because the information was different but more because it was nice to study from some place other than a book. I know those videos really would have helped me and I am sure that they will help a lot of people...so thanks again!!


----------



## jazz20 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for these great links, i wish i had broadband though


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Tasha said:


> Wow!..Thanks so much for those links!! I used a video atlas to help with anatomy last year but the brain part of it was really superficial--that was a problem because I had a really hard time with brain at the beginning. At college, the teachers would tell us to do certain topics from certain books, but none of them alone would have enough information in relation to the questions they were asking. I ended up searching for some of the topics on Wikipedia and that helped. I guess it wasn't really because the information was different but more because it was nice to study from some place other than a book. I know those videos really would have helped me and I am sure that they will help a lot of people...so thanks again!!


yeh for sure videos are great, especially for a subject like histology!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Majid. I'm studying neuroanatomy right now and these videos are definitely a big help! Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

*Pathology VIDEOS*

On this channel you can find Pathology videos, either search for histopathology for slides or medical school pathology for lectures on the channel

YouTube - WashingtonDeceit's Channel


----------



## cybron (Oct 17, 2008)

hey thanxz majid.this is very usefull.


----------

